
Understanding current causes of women's underrepresentation in science - mpweiher
http://www.pnas.org/content/108/8/3157.full
======
Boothroid
It's interesting that you never seem to hear complaints about the
underrepresentation of women in the less glamorous/more dangerous professions,
like fishing, mining, logging, commercial diving, cleaning out sewers and so
on. Nor do you hear anything about how we can improve health and safety in
these professions with the aim of reducing death and injury. Its seems like
there is clear disregard for men's safety, and that the focus is not on
achieving equality for women, but in fact ensuring them a privileged position
where they have preferential access to the best careers, and the burden of
unpleasant jobs falls squarely on men. I've heard it described as feminism
until the life boats come out.

